# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  baldness treatment may lie in stressed hair follicles

## Mentalist

http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_...AJ201207140020

----------


## UK_

They mention "proteins that guide the immune cells" - could this have any relation to Dr Cots study surrounding PGD2??

----------


## neversaynever

> They mention "proteins that guide the immune cells" - could this have any relation to Dr Cots study surrounding PGD2??


 Yea totally, PGd2 is involved there. So its a paradox. The hair cells sense a problem, they signal for immune cells, immune cells produce pgd2, death of follicle?

Rather than 'stress applied to skin'. For MPB, its the immune system reacting to DHT?

http://www.nature.com/ni/journal/vao...l/ni.2353.html

Thats the study. Heres another that says Langerhans cells release PGd2...

http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5700586a.html

----------


## neversaynever

Im noticing the rate in which new information is become available is getting faster and faster...

----------


## john2399

As long as they keep finding these new discoveries, i have no problem with it. We can say atleast they are working on it and didn't give up on baldness.

----------


## UK_

> Yea totally, PGd2 is involved there. So its a paradox. The hair cells sense a problem, they signal for immune cells, immune cells produce pgd2, death of follicle?
> 
> Rather than 'stress applied to skin'. For MPB, its the immune system reacting to DHT?
> 
> http://www.nature.com/ni/journal/vao...l/ni.2353.html
> 
> Thats the study. Heres another that says Langerhans cells release PGd2...
> 
> http://www.nature.com/jid/journal/v1.../5700586a.html


 
The way I read it is:

DHT (which is a very potent androgen) comes into contact with follicles, the follicles react by releasing proteins to guide immune cells to remove the DHT but they end up destroying the cells required for the follicle to regenerate over time, leading to thinner and thinner hair after every cycle because before each cycle another chunk of cells have been attacked by this process.   Eventually the hair follicle is attacked so much that it is so small the immune system doesnt even recognise it as a problem (this links to Dr Cots study on hair follicles in slick bald scalps STILL producing microscopic invisible to the naked eye hairs).  OR... the hair follicle is attacked so much it loses the ability to produce the proteins to call the immune cells.

----------


## bananana

what about scalproller? it's also stress for the follicules - but it helps growth?

----------


## UK_

> what about scalproller? it's also stress for the follicules - but it helps growth?


 If DHT is causing proteins to signal the immune system to 'attack the follicle,  the regenerative 'wnt' proteins and other components that are released during scalp perturbation would not be present.

----------


## bananana

> If DHT is causing proteins to signal the immune system to 'attack the follicle,  the regenerative 'wnt' proteins and other components that are released during scalp perturbation would not be present.


 ah.. the dht. 

I just ordered 6 months supply of folexen. That should suppress the DHT, I'm hoping some of the other ingredients I'm using will cause regrowth.


(I'm using toco 8 (4 months in), 500mg saw palmetto, 30 mg iron, omega 3 oils, 1 liter of green tea daily, almonds, hazelnuts, 500 ml soy milk + chilli peppers, soy isoflavones (750 mg, 2%) beer yeast 500 mg, scalproller, termascalp lotion, gravity at least 5 mins daily - standing on hands, olive oil on scalp at least once weekly.)

----------


## Morbo

It seriously frustrates me that decennial of years later we still get about a 100 articles each year of so-called 'researches' about what '_may_' cause baldness and what '_may_' be the treatment.
But at the end of the day nobody knows and the next article just contradicts the previous one.

I mean for all we know the cause may lie in extra-terrestrial radiation and the treatment may lie in rubbing monkey feces over your scalp.

I don't need a half-baked pseudo research to make such claims. Can't they just report when they do KNOW something?

----------


## UK_

Do many people who suffer from hair loss also suffer from any type of allergic disorder?  Anything from hayfever to ANY type of allergy?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Do many people who suffer from hair loss also suffer from any type of allergic disorder?  Anything from hayfever to ANY type of allergy?


 I've got kiwis and bananas. Anyone else writhing around on the ground after a banana smoothie? I've always wondered how similar the immune response that causes allergies is to whatever it is that finally causes MPB.

----------


## gmonasco

> I don't need a half-baked pseudo research to make such claims. Can't they just report when they do KNOW something?


 It's important for researchers to know what avenues others are pursuing. And just because a paper doesn't establish a definitive cause doesn't mean the research behind it is "half-baked" or "pseudo."

Really, disparaging those who are actively working on hair loss discoveries is about the most foolish attitude one could possibly take.

----------


## neversaynever

> Do many people who suffer from hair loss also suffer from any type of allergic disorder?  Anything from hayfever to ANY type of allergy?


 Hayfever and dust. Quite badly.

----------


## Knockin on NW4

I suffer from pollen allergies and Allergic rhinitis. My nasal cavities stay so swollen and inflamed I can only smell about %10 of the time. As soon as one of these PGD2 inhibitors for allergic rhinitis comes out I'm jumping on it. To me, the excessive  pgd2 theory for  hair loss makes perfect since. Especially in my case with my over active mast cells.

----------


## UK_

I also have hayfever and dust allergies + allergies to neo nazis.

----------


## UK_

> Hayfever and dust. Quite badly.


 What do you take for hayfever - have you ever tried "chlorphenamine maleate"?  Drowsiness is insane - im currently on Cetrizine hydrochloride 1 a day but usually end up taking 2 - 3 but I dont think the higher dose helps.

----------


## neversaynever

> What do you take for hayfever - have you ever tried "chlorphenamine maleate"?  Drowsiness is insane - im currently on Cetrizine hydrochloride 1 a day but usually end up taking 2 - 3 but I dont think the higher dose helps.


 Cetrizine does nothing for me. This year Benadryl plus (acrivastine, pseudoephedrine) has been working for me. Somewhat of a blessing, London is still getting rain. The lack of a real summer has stopped me sneezing. Benadryl helps big time with my dust allergies.

Last year I didnt get hayfever. Strange.

Also, to my surprise...i noticed cod liver tablets help alot. Maybe its all in my head, but i noticed a  difference.

----------


## neversaynever

> I also have hayfever and dust allergies + allergies to neo nazis.


 Try watching more BBC. Aparently it helps with nazi allergies. No side effects either, apparently.

----------


## UK_

> Try watching more BBC. Aparently it helps with nazi allergies. No side effects either, apparently.


 Yeah I think the problem is Sky/Fox News, The Sun and the rest of the corrupt right wing corporate media that's getting to me.

----------


## UK_

> Cetrizine does nothing for me. This year Benadryl plus (acrivastine, pseudoephedrine) has been working for me. Somewhat of a blessing, London is still getting rain. The lack of a real summer has stopped me sneezing. Benadryl helps big time with my dust allergies.
> 
> Last year I didnt get hayfever. Strange.
> 
> Also, to my surprise...i noticed cod liver tablets help alot. Maybe its all in my head, but i noticed a  difference.


 Can you get psuedoephedrine - I thought that was illegal???

Dont they use that to cook meth??

I might try Benadry b/c cetrizine is garbage, works well in the spring but useless in the thick of the summer, using eyedrops helps also even if you're not getting eye symptoms it has a somewhat systemic effect and also works on the nasal region.

----------


## neversaynever

> Can you get psuedoephedrine - I thought that was illegal???
> 
> Dont they use that to cook meth??
> 
> I might try Benadry b/c cetrizine is garbage, works well in the spring but useless in the thick of the summer, using eyedrops helps also even if you're not getting eye symptoms it has a somewhat systemic effect and also works on the nasal region.


 I never get problems with my eyes. No idea about the meth thing.

----------


## neversaynever

> Yeah I think the problem is Sky/Fox News, The Sun and the rest of the corrupt right wing corporate media that's getting to me.


 Corruption in the UK media and banks? Impossible! They only have our best interests at heart. The news is about as truthful as it gets.

Are you one of those new age hippies that believes the media uses subtle propaganda? Its impossible. We are morally and intellectually above the rest of the world.

----------


## UK_

> Corruption in the UK media and banks? Impossible! They only have our best interests at heart. The news is about as truthful as it gets.
> 
> Are you one of those new age hippies that believes the media uses subtle propaganda? Its impossible. We are morally and intellectually above the rest of the world.


 I wouldnt know because I dont watch it, told you im allergic :Big Grin: .

----------


## UK_

> I never get problems with my eyes. No idea about the meth thing.


 http://www.in-pharmatechnologist.com...seudoephedrine

I dont know why our nations have so much trouble with the drug problem, when the Taliban were able to reduce the national production of heroin (poppies) down to 3&#37; after being in power for only 2 years.

Think how many lives they saved across the globe, how many hundreds of overdoses they prevented in the West and their own regions.

But obviously cant have that... _"gotta go get those turrrists (terrorists)"_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijz1CdUj5fg

----------


## gmonasco

> I dont know why our nations have so much trouble with the drug problem, when the Taliban were able to reduce the national production of heroin (poppies) down to 3% after being in power for only 2 years.


 It's easy to "solve" problems when you have the power to indiscriminately kill anyone you want.




> Think how many lives they saved across the globe, how many hundreds of overdoses they prevented in the West and their own regions.


 Probably not even close to the number of people they killed directly.

----------


## Davey Jones

Let me save you some time, gmonasco: UK_ is jerking your chain. It's like that old saying "if it seems too good to be true, it is." If it seems too asinine too be serious, they're joking.

----------


## gmonasco

I know it's snark, but unfortunately too many people here might actually take it seriously if it's left to stand uncorrected.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Pseudoephedrine is legal in the USA but I think now they keep records of who buys it, and limit how much you can purchase each month. This started years ago.
Like pretty much every policy in the war on drugs, it did nothing to address the public health problem of abuse, but it did improve profit margins for people who make and sell meth
I long for the day when advanced countries are as nice to live in as Afghanistan was under the Taliban, but we can't get everything we want in life. I was thinking of emigrating there until the regime fell and those pricks legalized music and being female again.  :Mad:

----------


## UK_

Apparently a single snort of cocaine provides the same euphoric rush as 2 McDonalds cheeseburgers or one orgasm.

A single snort of methamphetamine however equates to around 30 cheeseburgers and a shit load more orgasms.

----------


## UK_

> It's easy to "solve" problems when you have the power to indiscriminately kill anyone you want.


 And you're only allowed to have that power if you're wearing the stars an stripes... right? 

Cuz yaaaall know best? guh'huh?

The Taliban were forced to take up arms, you'd be forced to take up arms if the KGB/Russian mafia and communists were peddling drugs/prostitution rackets throughout your neighbourhood, has anyone described to you how "gentlemanly" a communist Afghan treats a woman?

Here's a hint: rape is forbidden in Islam, but in communism, anything goes.

In fact, even the Americans agreed with this... and consequently funded and trained a group... CALLED THE TALIBAN... to fight communism! Rolf

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Here's a hint: rape is forbidden in Islam, but in communism, anything goes.


 lol I hope this is a joke. The devil on Highlander's shoulder would be envious.

----------


## UK_

> lol I hope this is a joke. The devil on Highlander's shoulder would be envious.


 Highlander was right - Hitler was leading his people out of the grips of the Jewish global banking cartel - who cares about his comments regarding how jews will be dealt with after the war... he only killed 1 million of them in concentration camps, that has nothing to do with how he would have behaved if we continued to appease him.

Which Britain should have done, until the 1960's Hitler should have been appeased and allowed to take over Spain, France and most of Asia and we should also have bowed to Hitler because we too wanted to oust the jewish banking cartel.

And Davey Jones is also right - we should never have attacked Germany and Japan because we would have saved far more lives by letting them have their way, that's the way ALL dictatorships should be treated for fear of civilian casualties, heck - if Sadam Hussein wants to gas Kurds and overthrow the entire middle east - who are we to stop him?  We should let him carry on because we dont want to risk civilian casualties.

----------


## UK_

Highlander playing video games with kids:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcAbijcd23M

----------


## neversaynever

Hitlers ultimate goal was to cure baldness.

----------


## neversaynever

> Highlander was right - Hitler was leading his people out of the grips of the Jewish global banking cartel - who cares about his comments regarding how jews will be dealt with after the war... he only killed 1 million of them in concentration camps, that has nothing to do with how he would have behaved if we continued to appease him.
> 
> Which Britain should have done, until the 1960's Hitler should have been appeased and allowed to take over Spain, France and most of Asia and we should also have bowed to Hitler because we too wanted to oust the jewish banking cartel.
> 
> And Davey Jones is also right - we should never have attacked Germany and Japan because we would have saved far more lives by letting them have their way, that's the way ALL dictatorships should be treated for fear of civilian casualties, heck - if Sadam Hussein wants to gas Kurds and overthrow the entire middle east - who are we to stop him?  We should let him carry on because we dont want to risk civilian casualties.


 You think Britain and America went to Iraq to save the Kurds?

----------


## UK_

> You think Britain and America went to Iraq to save the Kurds?


 Well given that the time period that separates the two events spans a period of nearly 20 years, not entirely.

However I think the Arab Spring showed the world that it wasnt just American and British politicians that wanted an end to the crazed dictatorships brutally controlling those regions.  Like the internet put a rest to the Soviet Union, similar forces created the Arab Spring.

Lets be honest, a political unity between Iraq, Libya, Iran, Afghanistan etc guided by the kind of loons in those regions isnt a pretty sight, you're talking about a force greater than several Nazi Germany states spread across a geographical location larger than Russia.

----------


## neversaynever

> Well given that the time period that separates the two events spans a period of nearly 20 years, not entirely.
> 
> However I think the Arab Spring showed the world that it wasnt just American and British politicians that wanted an end to the crazed dictatorships brutally controlling those regions.  Like the internet put a rest to the Soviet Union, similar forces created the Arab Spring.
> 
> Lets be honest, a political unity between Iraq, Libya, Iran, Afghanistan etc guided by the kind of loons in those regions isnt a pretty sight, you're talking about a force greater than several Nazi Germany states spread across a geographical location larger than Russia.


 Your dream of westernizing the entire world will fail. In the last 100 years, 3 superpowers have actively sought that power. Soviets, Nazi's, and the Allies. The only difference is, we go in making everyone think we're saving the world. Its a madness executed in 2 different ways. Looking your enemy in the eyes and savagely attacking, or ensuring he remains your enemy, and then sneaking in through the back door and stabbing him while he's asleep (armed with the letter of the law of course). 

We gasp in shock and horror at the thought of Iran obtaining a nuke, yet America and Russia have 2000 nuclear warheads EACH, and the US of course remain the ONLY country to have used nukes in warfare. Who is the threat?

Sure there are loons in power in these 'rogue' states that do horrible things. One of those loons was invited to the royal wedding, another was helped into power by the states, another loons family have huge business interests with the Bush family.

This mess is a result of conflicts with the soviet union, the constant struggle in israel (thousands of years old) and the division of arab nations by the French and British. They divided the nations according to where Brit and French interests lay. Quite similar to the conflict between Pakistan and India. We divided India, and now there is a dangerous hatred between them. In your eyes, it was a division that was needed. But in the worlds eyes...."what the hell were you thinking!".

This is nothing to do with saving the world and stamping out evil. Its everything to do with power and control. It requires us to step out of our royal box to understand this, but people can not...because in their hearts, they need to see west dominate. That need is an ancient one, and it doesn't bother me. What bothers me is that we don't have the guts to admit it.

A lot of people need an enemy in their lives. I call it "Fight Club syndrome".

----------


## UK_

Yeah I do agree that a lot of the 'power puppets' are in bed with each other, the Arab Spring might have even been an orchestrated grass-roots movement - because the MoD had reports on flash riots and uprisings back in their 2007 report.

They even outlined the occurrences of flash-mob riots in London (remember this time last year?).  You should check out the following book, you might like it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Chessb.../dp/0465027261




> _As the twentieth century draws to a close, the United States has emerged as the worlds only superpower: no other nation possesses comparable military and economic power or has interests that bestride the globe. Yet the critical question facing America remains unanswered: What should be the nations global strategy for maintaining its exceptional position in the world? Zbigniew Brzezinski tackles this question head-on in this incisive and pathbreaking book. The Grand Chessboard presents Brzezinskis bold and provocative geostrategic vision for American preeminence in the twenty-first century. Central to his analysis is the exercise of power on the Eurasian landmass, which is home to the greatest part of the globes population, natural resources, and economic activity. Stretching from Portugal to the Bering Strait, from Lapland to Malaysia, Eurasia is the grand chessboard on which Americas supremacy will be ratified and challenged in the years to come. The task facing the United States, he argues, is to manage the conflicts and relationships in Europe, Asia, and the Middle East so that no rival superpower arises to threaten our interests or our well-being. The heart of The Grand Chessboard is Brzezinskis analysis of the four critical regions of Eurasia and of the stakes for America in each arenaEurope, Russia, Central Asia, and East Asia._


 lol.

----------


## UK_

> Hitlers ultimate goal was to cure baldness.


 Do you think the fact that he was NW2/3 and progressing had part to play in his actions?

----------


## aim4hair

> However I think the Arab Spring showed the world that it wasnt just American and British politicians that wanted an end to the crazed dictatorships brutally controlling those regions.


 are you serious ? Dude how old are you..
America and UK are the root of all problems in that region. First by erasing a whole country from the map and kicking most of its ppl out to give it to the "chosen ppl".and second by supporting dictatorships in arab countries for their own intrests.
America and UK don't give a shit about arabs or kurds, Saddam was always a dictatorship killing his ppl, but who supported him in the 80s and were his best allies in order to bring iran down ? That's right it's America and UK. But then when Saddam served his purpose and got nothing more to offer, America and UK got rid of him in the name of freedom bla bla bla.
Who brought Alqaeda and Taliban to power to fight the soviet union? You guessed it again it's America and UK.
who was the biggest allie of the egyptian dictatorship Mubarak? Yup, once again it's America and UK they have been always backing him up and supporting him regardless of the crimes he did.. But when the ppl of egypt got fed up and took action, All of a sudden, America and UK started acting like they give a shit about egyptian ppl. 
And by the way if you really think they care about ppl why don't they free the palestinians (the only ppl in the world living under occupation). 
And tell me why do they give a shit about IRAN having a nuclear weapon ? Did iran attack any country before (other than the war with iraq which was started by saddam and his western allies), are they going out of their way to stop iran from having nuclear weapon because they want peace in the region ? Hmm, that's funny, because last time i checked those same countries support the israeli nuclear weapns which already existed and guess what unlike iran who never had a war in the last 100 years, israel did attack jordan, lebanon, egypt and syria in 1967 and even occupied parts of their lands. That's funny right cause i thought America and UK were all about spreading peace and freedom worldwide.
Wake up dude and stop living in a bubble.

----------


## UK_

What has any of that got to do with the Arab Spring?  Which by and large was a grass roots movement - the people in that region ousted more dictatorial control through the help of social networking in a period of months than America and Britain could have achieved in a decade-long total war.  Reminds of how the internet put an end to the soviet union, or were you not aware of that either?

Regardless of all of this, you should have read my second to last post, it would have saved you that awful diatribe you've forced me to endure. Read the excerpt I quoted from the book 'The Grand Chessboard', specifically the part I myself highlighted in bold.

----------


## Mojo Risin

What the **** are you guys talking about.
Can't you talk about the thread's subject ?

----------


## greatjob!

> What the **** are you guys talking about.
> Can't you talk about the thread's subject ?


 HAHA!! Hell has frozen over, Mojo Risin is the voice of reason.

----------

